# My new and the 1st Ti...



## 6was9 (Jan 28, 2004)

*My new/ the 1st Ti... a CT2*

My 1st Ti frame. I got it from Maestro after 5 months wait. I'm building it up with Record Triple.


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Nice one!*

I like the paint job. Glad to see that Mike set you up right. Any reason for getting the Force rather than the Star?

Let's see it when you've finished the build.


----------



## toast (Jan 6, 2005)

5 months ?!?
You mean my January order isn't going to be arriving anytime soon?

Are you going to spring for the record cranks? The extra $100 for a different name stamped on the same crank just seems wrong to me. But I guess not as wrong as having the largest part on the bike say chorus when you pay for record everywhere else.

Let's see the finished pictures!


----------



## 6was9 (Jan 28, 2004)

*It happens that...*



toast said:


> 5 months ?!?
> You mean my January order isn't going to be arriving anytime soon?
> 
> Are you going to spring for the record cranks? The extra $100 for a different name stamped on the same crank just seems wrong to me. But I guess not as wrong as having the largest part on the bike say chorus when you pay for record everywhere else.
> ...


It turned out that the way I've gathered the all Record triple set (sales and discount codes etc) costed only about 100 more than what I could get on all Chorus set.... so I said then let it be Record... plus this way my other 3 Record bikes would look better if I ever need to swap parts to make any of them triple... but my Chorus bikes will just have to look odd with Record cranks and ders  .


----------



## 6was9 (Jan 28, 2004)

*Wanted to check out a Force fork...*



boneman said:


> I like the paint job. Glad to see that Mike set you up right. Any reason for getting the Force rather than the Star?
> 
> Let's see it when you've finished the build.


I have star on my C50 already. I wanted to check out a Force fork.. which was my original thinking. But then I changed my mind that I wanted a star but by then it was too late as the frame had arrived at mike's already. I find out that Colnago is having 1 1/8" Star fork shortage that you can only get one with a new frame order.... well I'll find out how Force rides.... I think some pros prefer Force at times. It's a ti + cf mixed frame thus the fork should be the same: cf with Ti collar don't u think?  Well, another way to look at is that now I have one of each: Star, Force, Flash, and Precisa....


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Correct about the pro's*

I took this shot at the 2004 World's in Verona of Freire's backup bike. C50 with the Force. He was riding the newer, lighter C50 during the race.



6was9 said:


> I have star on my C50 already. I wanted to check out a Force fork.. which was my original thinking. But then I changed my mind that I wanted a star but by then it was too late as the frame had arrived at mike's already. I find out that Colnago is having 1 1/8" Star fork shortage that you can only get one with a new frame order.... well I'll find out how Force rides.... I think some pros prefer Force at times. It's a ti + cf mixed frame thus the fork should be the same: cf with Ti collar don't u think?  Well, another way to look at is that now I have one of each: Star, Force, Flash, and Precisa....


----------

